

How to mod a toaster to control PC games [video] - Walkman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7tWd7B3iI

======
ethana
Good joke, I lost it when he types toaster into cmd using the toaster lever
for 'a'. Needed that good laugh.

------
cessor
I like how he pretends that Windows actually contains preinstalled toaster
drivers (with the default device icon in Windows actually being a toaster)...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7tWd7B3iI#t=92](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7tWd7B3iI#t=92)

    
    
        "The factories that manufacture the toasters also run windows."
    

[http://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-
think...](http://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-think-that-
my-wireless-keyboard-is-a-toaster)

------
maccard
Video of the toaster here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JosAD2mvUCE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JosAD2mvUCE)

------
gsands
Could be a good oculus rift controller. Very tactile.

------
sarreph
I had _no idea_ there was an industry-wide regulation that introduced USB
ports in 2012... All this time and money I've wasted on building a serial bus
for my '03 Toastmaster, and it doesn't have a remap function!

------
KhalilK

        <meta name="keywords" content="pc games, doom, brutal doom, toaster, satire, matt swarthout, vexal, funny, Parody, technology, model m, hamilton beach, oster red toaster, microcontroller, ...">

------
m3sh
I feel like I just watched another walter jr. parody/meme. I don't know, maybe
because of toaster <-> breakfast wiring on my subconscious level.

------
michaelphipps
This won't work on my toaster. When I press the lever it stays down until the
toast is cooked. That's a long time to wait for the key to work.

------
ykl
This gave me a really good laugh. :)

------
donatj
lol, it took me a bit to realize this was a troll. I was like "When the hell
did toasters get micro-controllers? Every one I've ever had just used two
dissimilar metals as a heat sensor."

------
bonkabonka
Oh. Hm, guess April Fools is starting early this year.

------
ddebernardy
I was expecting some kind of Wasteland joke. Cool stuff.

------
RoundCube
I thought it was real until I read the comments.

------
jagnew
Nice going, Matt!

